# Amplid Pentaquark



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

This is my review of the Amplid Penta after 3 days riding it from 9 AM to 4 PM non-stop. I never wrote a board review so don’t be too mean.

So I won’t review it in all possible conditions and infinity of scenarios. My review will be for groomers and piste in general...

About me: Been riding for 15 years. Relatively new to carving (started 4 years ago) but im decent at it. Level 3 instructor in Canada. Im a lightweight at 150lbs and this board is a 9/10 flex for people at 170lbs (that’s what Amplid says anyways).


Skidded turns: Do I need to say anything ? Lol. It CAN do it but it won’t be happy while doing so.

Pop: I never rode anything that stiff before. Was expecting something really hard to load up to pop. In reality, the Penta is pretty fun to pop CONSIDERING what kind of stick it is.You just can’t expect it to be easy, you HAVE to commit/exaggerate the whole movement.

Butters and Press: Huh ? No.

Stability: By far the most stable board that I rode BUT at high speed.

Super damp. Their Antiphase works wonders.

Speed: Flat based or on edge, the Penta is a rocket. And I don’t mean « Ohhh this board is really fast » I mean « Holy fucking shit i’ve been on my edge for .2 seconds and everything is blurry. Help. » I don’t know why or how you could ride slow with it. Its not happy going slow. If you are a laid back kind of rider, you’ll probably hate it.

CARVING: I never rode something that was exactly like the company described, then I rode the Penta. I rode a Pantera SC once, hated it, not strong enough/good enough yet for it. 
I was scared it would be the same with the Penta. In reality, it is SO FUN to get on edge. Its not just a plank. I don’t know to describe it. Its really stiff and agressive but I somehow trust it more than anything else ? Maybe it just ended up being a perfect fit for my style of riding. Its a mean plank but... not a « You fuck up once I will kill you » kind of board like the Pantera. More like «Oh you wanna go ? Ok lets fking go. Tell me when you pissed your pants » You DO have to push hard and work hard for every single turn, but it rides WITH you. Yes, my legs were tired after 5 turns, but tbh you won’t care.
I prefer big arc turns with it but it will handle tight radius carves if you know what you’re doing (Im not good enough yet for that). After my 10th runs, without even trying or realizing, my edge to edge transition were now happening in the air, popping between each carves.

Edge hold: Will hold edge no matter what. Didn’t rode it in bumpy conditions but on icy groomers I had no problem. Don’t know what else to say, I trust the edge hold of this board with my life. I think its important to say that for me, the edge hold gets 100 times better when I don’t hold back (At my weight, if I don’t go all out, I can’t bend the camber and use the whole EE correctly).

Powder: Didn’t have a chance to test but I guess you could.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

I realize I sound like a fanboy. But I haven’t found many flaws to the Penta yet. Edit: Like others said, the biggest con would probably be that you can’t use it on really crowded days.

For anyone serious about carving, I recommend it. Its not just performance, its a fun board. If anyone has questions, don’t hesitate, my review probably missed a ton of points. Also, sorry if not everything is clear, English isn’t my first language.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Great review, enjoyed it and sounds a weapon. At least I know its not the board for me but also gives me confidence that getting the surfari was the right choice for my riding.

Sounds like this board could be a menace in the wrong hands on a packed groomer with holiday crowds though.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Sounds like my kinda board. I have something similar. Point and shoot. Acceleration. The only downside for boards like that is crowded piste. Would hate to plow into an erratic newbie at 50 mph. But I could ride like that all day. It’s a good kind of tired.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Everyone should have a board like this in their quiver, for me its the K2 Manifest, slightly sized up. The faster you go the better it gets!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

JDA said:


> Everyone should have a board like this in their quiver, for me its the K2 Manifest, slightly sized up. The faster you go the better it gets!


Wonder if the K2 Alchemist is that board in their line now.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> Great review, enjoyed it and sounds a weapon. At least I know its not the board for me but also gives me confidence that getting the surfari was the right choice for my riding.
> 
> Sounds like this board could be a menace in the wrong hands on a packed groomer with holiday crowds though.


Yep ! Not fun for crowded days. The Surfari looks really fun too !


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I only spent a couple of runs on it but this feels like it checks out! 



Scalpelman said:


> Sounds like my kinda board. I have something similar. Point and shoot. Acceleration. The only downside for boards like that is crowded piste. Would hate to plow into an erratic newbie at 50 mph. But I could ride like that all day. It’s a good kind of tired.


You'd love it. I rode on wigmars at Loveland while he tried the yup and I scared myself with how fast I was going and how quickly I got comfy putting the damn thing right over edge. 

I loved it for what it is, but it's just not my kind of board. Would be sick in a quiver though!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice review. I have a similar feeling about my old Amplid Creamer that has great characteristics. Methinks Amplid must have some special DNA in the family. Took out my Creamer 163 for the first time this season (day #4), the Creamer is more of an all mtn pedigree. Started by ripping some groomed, then went BC for a big line, back in bounds shredded the natural half pipe, some of the best mogul riding I've ever done and just had fun ripping death star and little tree stashes. Amplid some special thing going on.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

NT.Thunder said:


> Wonder if the K2 Alchemist is that board in their line now.


It might be, to be honest I'm trying to not look at any new boards right now, without my Japan trip anything I did buy would just be sitting there taunting me for the next 7 months.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

JDA said:


> It might be, to be honest I'm trying to not look at any new boards right now, without my Japan trip anything I did buy would just be sitting there taunting me for the next 7 months.


Yeah I know, how good does Japan look thiis season......sooooo depressing!!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah I've seen some stuff pop up on Facebook and I'm damn well going to convince my gf that we need to go next year or something! Oof!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Owned the Penta when it came in a 156. Still one of the smoothest decks I've ridden to date. That AntiPhase tech they use is the real deal. One of the most fun boards I've owned in the last little while. Rips on groomers, and fun for freestyle too; rode it through everything. Had it had a slightly stiffer tail, I'd prob still have it and not given it to my brother lol. Wasn't as burly as I was expecting, not in the 56 at least. Worth the buy, for sure.


----------

